# what sex and are they fat?



## aledr2004 (Sep 6, 2011)

As the title says, I'd like to know what sex my azureus are. 

Having done my research I would have thought I had a male and two females based on size shape and toe pads, but have not seen any aggression from any of them and no calling either.

The guy I bought them from said he had seen one calling but I've only had them a month so I suppose its early days. I'm not sure but I think he said they're around 18 months old. I'd also like to know if they look like they're the right weight. These are my first frogs so all I can compare them to is pictures off the net. I'm thinking they may be a little fat. What do you guys think? 

By the way, I've never tried to upload photos before so this may not work but here goes.

This one is smaller than the other two and has much wider toe pads making me think it may be a male.


















This is the biggest of the three, and has smaller toe pads.


















This is slightly smaller and also has small toe pads.










Thanks for looking.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

pics are broken


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

I cannot see the pics either!


----------



## aledr2004 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry, like I said I'm new to this. I'll try another one as a test.


----------



## aledr2004 (Sep 6, 2011)

Try again. This is the one I suspect is male.


----------



## aledr2004 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok that Works.

Here he/she is again










This one looks female to me



















And I'm not sure about this one.



















Do they look normal or overweight?

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

there's the first one, a male, the others are female. they do look a little plump. lay off the FF's a little bit.


----------



## aledr2004 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for your help.

Ok, slimfast it is then. What I'm wondering though is if I have two females how come there's no aggression between them? From what I've read one should be bullying the other. They actually seen inseperable and even sleep together. Is that unusual?


----------

